# Hensley Test Tow



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I hooked it up and took it for a liitle spin today. I now understand why everyone that has one loves it. I've had the Equal-I-zer for a couple of years and a couple of trailers with no problems its a great hitch. Today was the Hensley's turn the truck rode better than it does empty. I would have sworn the trailer was welded to the frame of the truck. Backing was a little bit nicer but will take getting use to. It does have a few issues that I could do without like that "bump" if you stop hard. The ride went great right up until I made the turn in my circle which I have done a hundred times as I did the usual U turn I snapped two of the shear bolts on the bracket







I guess I turned a little to tight oh well. All in all it looks like its a keeper.Thanks to all that I bugged with questions.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

To minimize the bump on braking you need to be more aggressive with the trailer brake setting. This maintains tension on the Hensley linkage. You will still get the bump as you let off the brakes but it will be as you are coming to a stop and not at speed when you first apply the brakes.

Buy plenty of spare shear bolts, you do not want to tow with a failed shear bolt. Have them on hand to replace when you pull a tight turn at a gas station or fast food stop.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> To minimize the bump on braking you need to be more aggressive with the trailer brake setting. This maintains tension on the Hensley linkage. You will still get the bump as you let off the brakes but it will be as you are coming to a stop and not at speed when you first apply the brakes.
> 
> Buy plenty of spare shear bolts, you do not want to tow with a failed shear bolt. Have them on hand to replace when you pull a tight turn at a gas station or fast food stop.


Glad to hear you are finally enjoying the Hensley!
Now I need your help.
I have had the Hensley for years now and have never sheared a bolt, but what's more important where are these shear bolts. I don't want to be caught without one down the road someday.

Greg


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You mount the brackets to the frame with U bolts and then drill the frame thru the holes in the brackets and bolt in 4 of the shear bolts (two in each bracket).They keep the bracket from slipping if the u bolts loosen up. The bracket moved about 1/4" when a turned a little to sharply. Oh well I think I will take up Andy's advise and stock up.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Another Hensley convert...now all we have to do is get him to buy an Excursion, and the transformation will be complete...









Have some Kool-aid John.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats on the Hensley!! I have never sheared a bolt either. Make sure you regularly (about every 500 mliles) torque the u-bolts to 45 lbs. And I also have found that a little more aggressive TT brake stops the bump. My truck also rides better with the TT and Hensley on, like on a cloud


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

I couldn't imagine how they could charge that much for a HA until I got mine. it's really one of those 'you gotta try it to believe it' experiences. i also have never snapped a shear bolt, but will also order some extra's before the camping season.

scott


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Where do you order the shear bolts from? If not from Hensley, is there anything special you need to ask for / specify?


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

You can get shear bolts from any hardware store....however, Hensley has a kit they sell that has a bunch of spare parts in it (bolts, pins, etc) that you may just want to pick up.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I sheared bolts on one side the first time I tried to back it into a tight spot. I tapped them out and put in the spares. I keep several in the tool kit along with pins. I also teathered the shackles to the over locks so I do not loose them. Glad you liked the HA- not really surprised.

Jared


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Congrats John! I was wondering- while I was drilling those holes, how much torque it will take to snap them off. My guess is you had to re-align the U-bolts and Brackets as well? I placed one of mine on the top of the frame, and the other along the side.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey John!! Welcome to the cult!!!! Glad to hear you're 'one of us' now.

We've made some REALLY sharp turns, moving both forward and back, and have not had a problem. Are you sure you're U-bolts are tight? KB shecks ours on a regular basis....but thanks for the heads up. We'll get a few spares to add to the Almighty Toolbox.

As for the bump. I agree with the others. We experienced the same 'bump' and cranked the prodigy - that took care of that!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well after lining up the braket and redrilling the holes all is well. One thing I had the u bolts tight but not anywhere near the 45 ft pounds they specked so it might be my bad on that. The sound that made when I snapped them you would swear I just buckled the frame on the trailer. I think it takes a lot of force to snap them and jacknifing a 35' trailer with a 8.1 was just enough







I guess I can't drag it sideways I think I could have reached out the window and touched the side of the trailer







lesson learned









John


----------



## wcocolin (Sep 29, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Well I hooked it up and took it for a liitle spin today. I now understand why everyone that has one loves it. I've had the Equal-I-zer for a couple of years and a couple of trailers with no problems its a great hitch. Today was the Hensley's turn the truck rode better than it does empty. I would have sworn the trailer was welded to the frame of the truck. Backing was a little bit nicer but will take getting use to. It does have a few issues that I could do without like that "bump" if you stop hard. The ride went great right up until I made the turn in my circle which I have done a hundred times as I did the usual U turn I snapped two of the shear bolts on the bracket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used a BlueOX sway pro for my first year. Over the winter I installed the Hensley, in March took a 1100 mile round trip from PA to NC. I couldn't believe the difference. Even in high winds in the mountains I didn't have a problem. Well worth the investment. I was actually looking for a different TV before I got the Hensley. I have not lost a shear bolt, but I did get the spare parts package from Hensley just in case.

Bill


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds like I would really like the Hen$ley. I don't want the slightest bit of sway when I am towing.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

You know what they say...."once you have orange,..........."

um, never mind....................









Congrats on the set up!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> You can get shear bolts from any hardware store....however, Hensley has a kit they sell that has a bunch of spare parts in it (bolts, pins, etc) that you may just want to pick up.


Sounds like the Hensley shear bolts are a common size bolt if any hardware store would have them. But people should be aware that there are different grades of bolts, which have different strength properties. The size of a bolt is something that everyone understands. The grade, or type of steel, is not so obvious. Make sure you get the proper grade or else the bolt may shear too easily, or not shear when it should.

Here is a link that shows how grades are marked so you can recognize them, plus the strength numbers (tensile strength, ductile strength, etc). 
http://www.boltdepot.com/fastener-informat...rade-Chart.aspx

Bill


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

All us "orange" owners knew you wouldn't be the 1st to take them up on that money back guarantee! Congrats and enjoy towing minus the white knuckles


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Sounds like I would really like the Hen$ley. I don't want the slightest bit of sway when I am towing.


Uh - yeah! Tami, you'd LOVE IT!!! The HA doesn't stop sway, it PREVENTS sway. I hear everyone talk about this "sway" stuff but, honestly, I have NEVER felt it with the trailer!! NEVER!! Not even a little bit....and that's with the 4Runner which, technically (ie. "by the numbers") is a bit short on wheelbase.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Sounds like I would really like the Hen$ley. I don't want the slightest bit of sway when I am towing.


Uh - yeah! Tami, you'd LOVE IT!!! The HA doesn't stop sway, it PREVENTS sway. I hear everyone talk about this "sway" stuff but, honestly, I have NEVER felt it with the trailer!! NEVER!! Not even a little bit....and that's with the 4Runner which, technically (ie. "by the numbers") is a bit short on wheelbase.
[/quote]

It occurred to me that on Outbackers, Hensley is a cult within a cult. Well, if you have found religion, I say *Hallelujah brothers and sisters*. For 3 grand, you'd better love it and be a believer.

But since we are on the religion theme, it seems that a Hensley covers a multitude of sins, such as not having enough tow vehicle. Our F-250 is not thus afflicted, because I too have never felt any sway. Even when towing in 30-40 mph winds while being passed by a convoy of 18-wheelers going 80 mph. No sway and no white knuckles.

But for those that are experiencing sway, you must succumb to temptation







and get that Hensley. Heaven can wait.

Bill


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> Sounds like I would really like the Hen$ley. I don't want the slightest bit of sway when I am towing.


Uh - yeah! Tami, you'd LOVE IT!!! The HA doesn't stop sway, it PREVENTS sway. I hear everyone talk about this "sway" stuff but, honestly, I have NEVER felt it with the trailer!! NEVER!! Not even a little bit....and that's with the 4Runner which, technically (ie. "by the numbers") is a bit short on wheelbase.
[/quote]

It occurred to me that on Outbackers, Hensley is a cult within a cult. Well, if you have found religion, I say *Hallelujah brothers and sisters*. For 3 grand, you'd better love it and be a believer.

But since we are on the religion theme, it seems that a Hensley covers a multitude of sins, such as not having enough tow vehicle. Our F-250 is not thus afflicted, because I too have never felt any sway. Even when towing in 30-40 mph winds while being passed by a convoy of 18-wheelers going 80 mph. No sway and no white knuckles.

But for those that are experiencing sway, you must succumb to temptation







and get that Hensley. Heaven can wait.

Bill
[/quote]

Amen and Amen!!! Preach it brother. Testify!!!

After having experienced a Hensley I'd pay five grand for it


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> It occurred to me that on Outbackers, Hensley is a cult within a cult. Well, if you have found religion, I say *Hallelujah brothers and sisters*. For 3 grand, you'd better love it and be a believer.
> 
> But since we are on the religion theme, it seems that a Hensley covers a multitude of sins, such as not having enough tow vehicle. Our F-250 is not thus afflicted, because I too have never felt any sway. Even when towing in 30-40 mph winds while being passed by a convoy of 18-wheelers going 80 mph. No sway and no white knuckles.
> 
> ...


Amen and Amen!!! Preach it brother. Testify!!!

After having experienced a Hensley I'd pay five grand for it





























[/quote]

I should clarify that our F-250 and 27RSDS combo has never felt the evils of sway and we do NOT have a Hensley, but instead we have the Reese dual cam.

Bill


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm on my own test trial. I have never had any sway problems in the past with the Equal-I-zer but I thought I would try a Hensley out. I noticed that a few people that have the 31rqs were having some problems and the 32bhds is the same trailer layed out different and with the miles I have planned with it if I found one for a good price I would try it. If I don't love it I could put it on Ebay and maybe even make a little money. So far I am very happy with the results. If the added length and reduced turning radius makes me continue to make me snap shear bolts turning in my circle I will be selling it and going back to the Equal-I-zer.

John


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> ...If the added length and reduced turning radius makes me continue to make me snap shear bolts turning in my circle I will be selling it and going back to the Equal-I-zer.
> 
> John


I haven't snapped a shear bolt (yet), but I have tested MY turning limit. Yours maybe different. We have the Dodge Megacab and the 23RS. Here is my method: from a stop turn the steering wheel to the lock. Then look 90 degrees toward the turn and mark a line. When the front of the truck meets the line start to quickly unwind the steering wheel. DW overshot this point once and we heard a loud pop. No damage but I did notice the jack mounting plate was winging to the outside firmly against the U bolt. I had mounted the plate flush to the frame. My shear bolts are in the rear holes - one top, one side.

I got in a real pickle once when I went down the wrong road in a CG at night. Backing though the narrow passage seemed impossible. ( Could not see, everything was wet from rain ). I could not made a U-turn, nor a three point turn. After much sweat, I managed to execute a series of S-turns to effect a 180. Now, at night, I ask for an escort to the campsite on the first visit.

That my $.02's. Your towing experience is greater, larger and has more horsepower than mine, so hesitate to make any suggestions, but thought you might enjoy the story.
















Best of Luck,
Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> I'm on my own test trial. I have never had any sway problems in the past with the Equal-I-zer but I thought I would try a Hensley out. I noticed that a few people that have the 31rqs were having some problems and the 32bhds is the same trailer layed out different and with the miles I have planned with it if I found one for a good price I would try it. If I don't love it I could put it on Ebay and maybe even make a little money. So far I am very happy with the results. If the added length and reduced turning radius makes me continue to make me snap shear bolts turning in my circle I will be selling it and going back to the Equal-I-zer.
> 
> John


Hey John,

Before you decided to sell it, please check with me first, b/c we may want to take it off of you hands.








If you don't decide to sell it maybe you can tell my DH how wonderful it is at the Spring Rally.








Thanks!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> If the added length and reduced turning radius makes me continue to make me snap shear bolts turning in my circle I will be selling it and going back to the Equal-I-zer.
> 
> John


Just becasue you can go to the stops on the stearing wheel does not mean that you have to








I think once you have everything torqued to specs you won't shear the bolts on a normal forward turn. The one time I snapped them I was trying to push back at 90 degrees on soft ground








Won't try that again


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll know Sunday afternoon when I make swing around my circle to back in. New shear bolts are in and ubolts are tightened to spec.

John


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

Murphys law says that if you carry extra sheer bolts you will never need them. LOL

As far as what kind of bolt. It is just the standard 3/8 x 1" lag bolt. Hensley told me this.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

No more problems to report. Yes I now carry spare shear bolts and the hitch is great. That hitch handles crosswinds great. The combo is more stable than my 26rs with the burb and Equal-I-Zer was.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Buy plenty of spare shear bolts, you do not want to tow with a failed shear bolt. Have them on hand to replace when you pull a tight turn at a gas station or fast food stop.


Seems like a great idea....


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

A little help for the Hensley-challenged: what do you mean by reduced turning radius?









I'm glad you guys are happy with your hitches. But, reduced turning radius, snapped bolts, a "bump" upon braking?, 650% more expensive . . . in exchange for no sway? If I don't have any sway now, I'm not sure of the attraction.







I would be interested to know how many of you upgraded to the Hensley after first using a Reese Dual Cam or Equalizer (on the same TV/Camper combination).


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

GoVols said:


> A little help for the Hensley-challenged: what do you mean by reduced turning radius?


Reduced = Smaller turning radius. I can turn my steering to the stops and pull a full circle, much more like a fiver than bumper pull. The trailer tracks inside the TV on turns.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GoVols said:


> A little help for the Hensley-challenged: what do you mean by reduced turning radius?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did not...we installed the H/A as our 1st hitch. That said - we have also not had any of the cited issues as related to the H/A. In fact, we have been treamendously impressed with the VERY tight turning radius...moving both forward and back!

As for a "bump" on braking....our experience had nothing to do with the H/A. It was our misunderstanding of the correct way to set the Prodigy. btw, egregg57 and I watched/heard a rig pull out of a CG (w/out a H/A) and every time the guy tapped the brakes..._all the way down the CG road_...we both winced as his rig 'bumped' & jerked & skidded tires on gravel. That, too, had nothing to do with  whatever hitch system he had...he didn't have his b/c set correctly.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh! A _tighter _ turning radius.

thank you.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

GoVols said:


> A little help for the Hensley-challenged: what do you mean by reduced turning radius?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had a reece dual cam. I spent a lot of time to be sure it was set up exactly right. i thought it was great until i got the HA. the HA was much better. all that i've talked with who have driven both have said the same.

their patent expires in the next couple of years. once the price drops into a reasonable range, i think they will be the standard hitch sold with any new TT.

just my 2 cents.

scott


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't see what the the hype is all about, I have never felt sway not in cross winds, bad roads, semi's passing me or sudden lane changes. So if I buy a HA I will still not fell the sway I don't feel now and I will shear bolts if I turn to sharp and it will clunk if the break controller is not adjusted right and my wallet will be $3000 dollars lighter







I also heard it was much harder to connect to the TV. Now if I were experiencing sway I could see buying one but at this time it would be a waste of money for me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> I don't see what the the hype is all about, I have never felt sway not in cross winds, bad roads, semi's passing me or sudden lane changes. So if I buy a HA I will still not fell the sway I don't feel now and I will shear bolts if I turn to sharp and it will clunk if the break controller is not adjusted right and my wallet will be $3000 dollars lighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree...

Combine that with my Quadrasteer and I'm a solid as I need.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, according to the Hensley installation instructions, they refer to the bolts as "Self taping shear bolts-5/16"
And for anyone who loves their existing system, thats great! I didn't have an eq-i-lizer system, but had the Reese W/D w/ 1200 lbs bars. That 31 RQS danced behind our Excursion like it was attached by ropes. I would see a tractor trailer coming up from behind and my palms would sweat. Now, I literally forget that she's back there. For me, the HA cost is a drop in the bucket compared to the safety of my family. Could I have the same results from another system? Maybe. But the dynamics of all the WD systems are roughly similar, so for me, it seemed illogical to trade one system for basically the same setup. I just wanted to wipe out my nightmarish image of my family, in a 5 ton TV flipped by a 5 ton TT in some median on a rainy night. Disclaimer...
The opinion expressed is soley my own, and does not necessarally reflect the opinions of the website readership. In other words, just my .02!


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Seems like most of the postings about the excessive cost and "why would I buy a Hensley because I don't feel sway" are valid when you look at TV/TT combinations. Most of you folks are very fortunate to have a great tow vehicle with a decent wheelbase to trailer length ratio (a some are REALLY lucky to have Quadrasteer in addition!).

Then there are the folks like me that are pushing the wheelbase ratio and still want to feel safe towing since they can't change vehicles. I think that is what the Hensley offers. I am stuck with a Durango and have to make the best of it. So 3 g's is better than 30g's for a new TV.

This is always an interesting discussion and I have really tried to follow the folks who have had Equalizers and then switched to Hensleys, because they are comparing what most people consider the "top 2" hitches- although the difference between friction sway and a Hensley is phenomenal... but it cost me about $400 for that mistake...

As for hitching/unhitching - I think it is best described as "different". Not harder or easier - just different.

I was surprised to hear about the shear bolts - I have made some super tight back ins and never had any issues......

For the record - I do like the fact that with a Hensley I don't have to remove any trunnion bars anymore. Got sick of removing and storing those greasy things.

Brett


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

OK another update I drove 850 miles today on my way to Orlando. I have taken the rt 87,81,77,26,95 route before with a Class A,Class C,26rs and now the 32. That hitch is great and the truck handles great. NOTHING has even pushed that beast a little bit. The hitch is a keeper. Would I have bought a new one no, only if I had swaying problems. The Equal-I-zer is a great hitch but this thing blows it away.

John


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I also have closely followed this thread.
I am very satisfied with the Durango Hemi 4x4 Limited (119 WB-longer than a Tahoe BTW) and the way it tows with the Equal-i-zer.

My biggest issue with the Durango is keeping my speed down as it is really very stable and comfortable at 65-70 which is too fast, so I have to watch the speed. I do have Maxxis radials , which help a LOT.

The 25RS-S is not really a big trailer, not nearly the "sail area" of a31-32 ft. 
While $3k is a lot, it looks like one can get $2500 when selling an HA, so the real cost is about $500.

So the question is:
I have the same rig as Bweiler, just what was eliminated by moving to the HA?
Does the HA eliminate the tiny feel of an 18 wheeler passing ? Is this defined as "sway"? 
What else do I gain?

Dave


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Last year I pull the 31 RQS with the 1400 Equal-i-zer !!!! and I would get sway!!!!! Bought a Hensley over winter and installed it!!!!! And this weekend was the first time out with the Hensely and the 31 RQS and BOY WHAT a Difference!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







To me the Equal-i-zer can not even come close to the Hensley when pulling a 31 RQS I had no sway !!!!!!!!!!! I even tried to made it sway going 50 mph change back an forth from lane to lane with no one behind me !!!! This hitch makes the trailer follow like it's welded soild to the truck!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm a believer this is a great hitch!!!!!!!! With the 1400 Equal-i-zer I would constantly see the trailer moving in the back !!! No movement with the Hensley !!! and the turnig radius is Great too!!! OK I will stop bragging about it !!!







The Rip


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

If i ever decide to go bigger We may try to ha but we just went 2000 miles with the durango/23rs and it felt great. No sway. The only problem was that it was easy to go 65-70 with the combo. I have to watch that.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rip said:


> Last year I pull the 31 RQS with the 1400 Equal-i-zer !!!! and I would get sway!!!!! Bought a Hensley over winter and installed it!!!!! And this weekend was the first time out with the Hensely and the 31 RQS and BOY WHAT a Difference!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Rip!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well time for another update. just got back from NH and while turning around in the circle I bypassed the shear bolt and went directly to the strut assembly and bent that and the pin that holds it. Time to give Hensley a call $$. The worst part is I also dented the bumper on the new truck







$$$ That circle and the Hensley don't mix.

John


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

What hole is your strut assembly in ???? top middle or bottom


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Rip said:


> What hole is your strut assembly in ???? top middle or bottom


Middle


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> What hole is your strut assembly in ???? top middle or bottom


Middle
[/quote]
Mine is on the middle too !!! Just try to understand why this is happening!!! Coming home today I had to turn around in a small parking lot and it was a pull in turn the steering wheel all the way to the right to get the truck and trailer out of the parking lot and had no problem!! I never gave it a thought that the trailer could hit the bumper !!! Now you got me thinking about the tight turns and what can happen!!! What size drop bar?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Rip said:


> What hole is your strut assembly in ???? top middle or bottom


Middle
[/quote]
Mine is on the middle too !!! Just try to understand why this is happening!!! Coming home today I had to turn around in a small parking lot and it was a pull in turn the steering wheel all the way to the right to get the truck and trailer out of the parking lot and had no problem!! I never gave it a thought that the trailer could hit the bumper !!! Now you got me thinking about the tight turns and what can happen!!! What size drop bar?
[/quote]

4" drop bar. I was trying to swing it around in my circle with limited space thanks to cars parked nextdoor. Mind you this happens while rolling at a snails pace.After passing the last car I turned it hard to the right until I ran out of room due to a car parked on the other side of the circle then I turned the wheels to the left back up maybe a foot. Thats when I think I dented the bumper with the jack stud although I never heard it. Its not until I pull forward do parts begin to detonate. I never had any problem doing this with the other hitch.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! John, I'm so soory to hear this. For the life of me I honestly can not figure out why you are able to stress the Hensley so much. I have had the thing jacknifed to the point that, when backing, the TT wouldn't respond to my turning the wheels in the opposite direction....it simply kept pushing in the same direction...regadless of how the truck wheels were turned. Even then, the hitch was no where near the truck bumper.

You don't want to hear this, but is there any possibility that the guy who sold it on eBay had been in some kind of accident with it and it has somehow been "modified"? You have now had 2 experiences that we have simply not heard of anyone having had. Just wondering.....

We DEFINITELY recommend a call to Hensley!


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Well time for another update. just got back from NH and while turning around in the circle I bypassed the shear bolt and went directly to the strut assembly and bent that and the pin that holds it. Time to give Hensley a call $$. The worst part is I also dented the bumper on the new truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enough is enough.......

........ Time to move.......


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Bill H said:


> WOW! John, I'm so soory to hear this. For the life of me I honestly can not figure out why you are able to stress the Hensley so much. I have had the thing jacknifed to the point that, when backing, the TT wouldn't respond to my turning the wheels in the opposite direction....it simply kept pushing in the same direction...regadless of how the truck wheels were turned. Even then, the hitch was no where near the truck bumper.
> 
> You don't want to hear this, but is there any possibility that the guy who sold it on eBay had been in some kind of accident with it and it has somehow been "modified"? You have now had 2 experiences that we have simply not heard of anyone having had. Just wondering.....
> 
> We DEFINITELY recommend a call to Hensley!


That hitch was like new when I bought it with no mods this is user error AKA nut behind the wheel. Also two different trucks and different turning directions. 
For laughs the Avalanche broke a shear bolt
The Cummins bent a 3/4" solid piece of steel









I would have thought the frame would bent before that strut bar.

John


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have tight angled mine and never had a problet with anything on the hitch contacting anything on the truck. Looking at it this seems physically impossible. I left So. IL on Sat afternoon and just arrived at the Mt. Rushmore KOA this evening. High winds (gusting over 50 mph!) tight turns in a couple of parking lots and backing a an acute angle all went well. Sorry you are having a problem. You might take a picture of your setup and email it to Hensley and ask them to look at it.

Jim


----------

